# Hey Corey.....



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Which one of us is going to go fetch Bernie now


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I was just thinking that Bob myself. Do it, tell him to get his butt over here! 

Corey


----------

